# Sanyo 5605B Projector - 4 amp fuse problem



## uptheposh (Oct 31, 2010)

First post so please be gentle with me!

I have a Sanyo Multimedia ProX-II PLC-5605B Projector that has served me well for some time until today.
The 4 amp fuse inside the unit has blown, and keeps blowing.
I have checked the unit over thoroughly but there is nothing obvious causing the problem.
I have a reasonable degree of electrical knowledge but don't have the service manual and would like some direction as to where to start with this problem.

Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have a multimeter?if so check the ac input for a short.how long does the unit run before the fuse blows again?will it even come on,or is the fuse blowing instantly?


----------



## uptheposh (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. The fuse blows as soon as I switch the unit on. I've checked the AC input and all seems OK. I'm really struggling to get hold of a service manual or even a wiring diagram or the unit if anyone can help. 
Thanks for replying


----------

